# Beating The Liberal Education Industry



## PoliticalChic (Dec 6, 2017)

Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'

It's the 'Indoctrination Industry' and entirely owned and operated by Liberalism, Inc.

1.Case in point:
*"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)* passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust *incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal *represents a threat to the *civil rights* of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.

The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"
Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events




2. It's why millions of folks, myself included, have opted for homeschooling.

*"Homeschooling* Is *Growing* Ridiculously Fast. ... Last year, _USA Today_ reported that in 1999, homeschoolers made up a _tiny _sect of the American population. “An estimated 850,000 students nationwide were being homeschooled.
By 2011-12, that number had more than doubled to 1.77 million.”
According to a recently released Florida Department of Education report, “The number of homeschooled children in Florida saw its biggest increase in five years during 2014-15. Last year, the state counted 84,096 children in home schooling, up 9.6 percent from a year earlier.”
*Why Homeschooling Is Growing - The Federalist*
thefederalist.com/2015/09/01/why-homeschooling-is-growing/




3. Now....perhaps we are about to see an end to the greatest bar to homeschooling.

"On Friday night, the United States Senate passed their version of the Tax Cuts and Jobs Act, better known as tax reform. Only one additive floor amendment made it into the bill.

Senator Ted Cruz (R-Texas) offered an amendment to make 529 education savings accounts even more useful than today. 529 accounts up until now have been used exclusively for college tuition and expenses. The Cruz amendment expands the use of 529 dollars for two additional purposes--tuition for students in K-12 private and parochial schools, *and costs related to homeschooling a child. *Up to $10,000 per year per child can be distributed for these purposes."
Ted Cruz's 529 Education Savings Amendment to Tax Reform Is A Big Win for Families



_One more step toward making America....and American education....great again._


----------



## midcan5 (Dec 6, 2017)

Two 'dark money' sites,  didn't know Human Events was still around. I remember when they posted a book banning list which is consistent with their fascist ideology. Of course home schooling is important for idea control and contrary to American values of free speech. Something like Scientology in that the student's movement and education are controlled.

"Universal education is the most corroding and disintegrating poison that liberalism has ever invented for its own destruction." Adolf Hitler

Reading for the thoughtful given these times and great holiday gifts.

Invisible Hands: The Making of the Conservative Movement from the New Deal to Reagan by Kim Phillips-Fein
Dark Money: The Hidden History of the Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right by Jane Mayer
Strangers in Their Own Land: Anger and Mourning on the American Right by Arlie Russell Hochschild
The Destruction of Hillary Clinton by Susan Bordo
White Rage: The Unspoken Truth of Our Racial Divide by Carol  Anderson


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 6, 2017)

midcan5 said:


> Two 'dark money' sites,  didn't know Human Events was still around. I remember when they posted a book banning list which is consistent with their fascist ideology. Of course home schooling is important for idea control and contrary to American values of free speech. Something like Scientology in that the student's movement and education are controlled.
> 
> "Universal education is the most corroding and disintegrating poison that liberalism has ever invented for its own destruction." Adolf Hitler
> 
> ...





Would I be correct in surmising that you are a government school grad?




And....that you support this abomination?

*"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)* passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust *incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal *represents a threat to the *civil rights* of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.

The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"
Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events



Don't bother answering if I am correct.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

You must call it Common Core. That is the name. 
To date, not one thing in the World has been created or invented by a Common Core student/graduate. 

Common Core dictates beliefs to the children. It can not be called school or education.

Try adding twice to subtract once and remember, we no longer have founding fathers.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2017)

The closes path to turning America into a third world country is taking away education from people.

Of course Elektra loves the idea of stupid people that fling shit around like monkeys.


----------



## initforme (Dec 6, 2017)

Homeschooling is a great option for those stuck near big cities or poverty ridden southern schools.  BTW common core, while I don't like it, had a lot of influence from both parties.   The advantage oif homeschooling is the parent shapes the kids ideals about the pros and cons of things in america.   I did a lot of that to help my kids see the the many pros and many cons of this nation and that a co?llege education wads their ticket to success.  Although our local rural high school is testing well and very high graduation rates. Very few if any grads hanging around, joining the mi!litary, etc. Those are good signs.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 6, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> 
> It's the 'Indoctrination Industry' and entirely owned and operated by Liberalism, Inc.
> 
> ...


What Republicans call "indoctrination" the rest of the world calls the best education in the world.  It's no wonder the GOP base is begging for jobs that require no education.  Only they won't do the jobs Mexican laborers used to do.  Too much work.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 6, 2017)

initforme said:


> Homeschooling is a great option for those stuck near big cities or poverty ridden southern schools.  BTW common core, while I don't like it, had a lot of influence from both parties.   The advantage oif homeschooling is the parent shapes the kids ideals about the pros and cons of things in america.   I did a lot of that to help my kids see the the many pros and many cons of this nation and that a co?llege education wads their ticket to success.  Although our local rural high school is testing well and very high graduation rates. Very few if any grads hanging around, joining the mi!litary, etc. Those are good signs.


Why do Republicans cripple their children with homeschooling?

Republicans, ensuring the future for their children.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 6, 2017)

There's a reason that 90% of the population uses public schools as the parents have to fucking work. They both have to work today and everyday as the rich take nearly everything and spit out a few scraps! I'd bet even joining a union and demanding better is part of that book banning list and is a no go to you conservatives...So hell, I guess homeschool is just a bad idea.

Home schooling is also retarded because most parents don't have the education to truly push their kids to the same level an private or public school could. Do you realize there's dozens of teachers with degrees in different areas, while most parents simply don't have this experience. Think people.


----------



## initforme (Dec 6, 2017)

I wonder if my grandkids having to say the pledge every darn day is indoctrination?  Why every day?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 6, 2017)

deanrd said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> ...





Your latest post has changed your status from merely a hint of stupidity to an announcement.

American students do almost as miserably in international competition as you do in posting.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 6, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Two 'dark money' sites,  didn't know Human Events was still around. I remember when they posted a book banning list which is consistent with their fascist ideology. Of course home schooling is important for idea control and contrary to American values of free speech. Something like Scientology in that the student's movement and education are controlled.
> ...


You went to any Ivy League liberal school, is that your problem?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 6, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Soccer is just not that popular here...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> You must call it Common Core. That is the name.
> To date, not one thing in the World has been created or invented by a Common Core student/graduate.
> 
> Common Core dictates beliefs to the children. It can not be called school or education.
> ...



Interesting.  That mathematical  procedure is not Common Core.  That is the instructional curriculum that teaches you how to add. 

 Also, since Common Core did not have social studies standards, what would it have to do with the Founding Fathers?

Apparently, you know nothing about Common Core.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 6, 2017)

Another excellent topic PC.

This is a major problem, and prime avenue for the  anti_America crowd to undermine our future.   Still too many are in the dark over this.

The entertainment industry is another.   Young people are very easily swayed in their thinking by many of the situations and images Leftist Hollywood prepares for them.   It's all diabolically well planned out.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 6, 2017)

initforme said:


> Homeschooling is a great option for those stuck near big cities or poverty ridden southern schools.  BTW common core, while I don't like it, had a lot of influence from both parties.   The advantage oif homeschooling is the parent shapes the kids ideals about the pros and cons of things in america.   I did a lot of that to help my kids see the the many pros and many cons of this nation and that a co?llege education wads their ticket to success.  Although our local rural high school is testing well and very high graduation rates. Very few if any grads hanging around, joining the mi!litary, etc. Those are good signs.



I hope you didn't teach them keyboarding!

WTF does not joining the military have to do with anything? It's a good sign of what?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 6, 2017)

deanrd said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschooling is a great option for those stuck near big cities or poverty ridden southern schools.  BTW common core, while I don't like it, had a lot of influence from both parties.   The advantage oif homeschooling is the parent shapes the kids ideals about the pros and cons of things in america.   I did a lot of that to help my kids see the the many pros and many cons of this nation and that a co?llege education wads their ticket to success.  Although our local rural high school is testing well and very high graduation rates. Very few if any grads hanging around, joining the mi!litary, etc. Those are good signs.
> ...




By every metric homeschooled kids outperform public school grads.

Soooo......you're a government school grad, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 6, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Another excellent topic PC.
> 
> This is a major problem, and prime avenue for the  anti_America crowd to undermine our future.   Still too many are in the dark over this.
> 
> The entertainment industry is another.   Young people are very easily swayed in their thinking by many of the situations and images Leftist Hollywood prepares for them.   It's all diabolically well planned out.




It was the 60s


The radicals of the sixties did not remain within the universities…They realized that the apocalypse never materialized. “…they were dropping off into environmentalism and consumerism and fatalism…I watched many of my old comrades *apply to graduate school in universities they had failed to burn down, so they could get advanced degrees and spread the ideas that had been discredited in the streets under an academic cover.” *                           Collier and Horowitz, “Destructive Generation: Second Thoughts About The Sixties,” p. 294-295.


“The radicals were not likely to go into business or the conventional practice of the professions. They were part of the chattering class, talkers interested in policy, politics, culture. They went into politics, print and electronic journalism, church bureaucracies, foundation staffs, *Hollywood careers,* public interest organizations, anywhere attitudes and opinions could be influenced. And they are exerting influence.”                                                                                          Robert H. Bork, “Slouching Toward Gomorrah,” p. 51


“[The radicals] did not go away or change their minds; the New Left shattered into a multitude of single-issue groups. We now have, to name a few, radical feminists, black extremists, animal rights groups, radical environmentalists, activist homosexual organizations, multiculturalists, organizations such as People for the American Way, the American Civil Liberties Union, the National Abortion Rights Action League (NARAL), the National Organization for Women (NOW), and Planned Parenthood.” Ibid p. 53


----------



## initforme (Dec 6, 2017)

Most all our kids are college bound or go onto tech school.  We have very few that hang around and very few that join the military....2 in the last 5 years that I know of.  They are motivated and know what they want to do.  Describe how this is not good.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 6, 2017)

initforme said:


> Most all our kids are college bound or go onto tech school.  We have very few that hang around and very few that join the military....2 in the last 5 years that I know of.  They are motivated and know what they want to do.  Describe how this is not good.



So you are insinuating that the military is somehow less desirable than other careers?  Is that the case?


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > You must call it Common Core. That is the name.
> ...


Technically speaking, you know nothing of common core.

The "instructional curriculum" as you call it is known as common core math by just about everyone in the USA. I spoke about subtracting, specifically how common core standards require children to add, subtract, and then add to get the answer to a simple two number subtraction problem. 

Social Studies? Does American History now fall under social studies? 

There are no common core social study nor history standards? You should learn and educate yourself before you post. 

Yes, under common core standards there is no longer Founding Fathers, and you add twice to subtract.

www.corestandards.org/ELA-Literacy/RH/


> The standards below begin at grade 6; standards for K-5 reading in history/social studies, science, and technical subjects are integrated into the K-5 Reading standards


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Admiral? Right! Any day you want an education let me know. My kids are 11 and 12 hence I can take pics and quote from real common core books!

No Founding Fathers. They are now simply American Heros, to include Mrs. Adams (ignoring john adams) who did nothing but write a letter to her husband.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Let me introduce myself.  I am a middle school and high school math and social studies teacher.  I have taught Common Core for the past 5 years.  

In my high school math classes, we used Common Core Standards, but we did not use a curriculum aligned by a vendor to teach the topics.  We designed our own processes in the schools.  In fact, several of my colleagues taught one method, while I and others chose a completely different way.  I have taught Algebra I, Geometry, Algebra II, and Pre-Calculus all using Common Core Standards in three different school districts.

There are no Common Core social studies standards.  You are incorrect.  Social studies standards currently being implemented by most states are the Next Generation Social Studies Standards, not Common Core.

Common Core consists of English Language Arts and Mathematics ONLY!

You also do not understand the difference in curriculum and standards, Curriculum is how you teach something.  Standards are what you teach.  Common Core is standards.  Curriculums can be purchased that are aligned to the standards, but that is an individual school or district decision.

Now, as a twenty year teacher, having taught Common Core for several years, who is the resident expert on this topic?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral? Right! Any day you want an education let me know. My kids are 11 and 12 hence I can take pics and quote from real common core books!
> 
> No Founding Fathers. They are now simply American Heros, to include Mrs. Adams (ignoring john adams) who did nothing but write a letter to her husband.
> 
> View attachment 164678



That is a Common Core curriculum that was purchased by your school district to teach language arts. That is not a social studies textbook.  Look at the questions in the lower right hand corner.  What does it tell them to do?  Language arts.

The actual discussion of the Founding Fathers takes place in American History, usually taught in the 10th or 11th grade, with AP American History also usually being an option..


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral? Right! Any day you want an education let me know. My kids are 11 and 12 hence I can take pics and quote from real common core boo
> ...


Grow up, you are wrong.  I said they dont teach kuds that we have founding fathers, you argued that I am wrong baded on there are no common core social study stabdards? Yet there are common core socual study standards as there is common core math. 

You seem to defend common core and make a claim that is false based on your very narrow experience.

My statenents stand as fact, dance around all you wish. Common core is being taught and must be stopped, you even state you do not teach common core so what is your idiotic beef!


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral? Right! Any day you want an education let me know. My kids are 11 and 12 hence I can take pics and quote from real common core books!
> ...



Oh, my bad, I am still wrong even if I take a picture. Hey you best call Common Core cause they got the wrong cover on what you are calling a language arts book. You should try adding twice before you think once.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

Regardless of which book or what you think, Founding Fathers are not taught under common core. They are now Americsn Heros.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



I did teach Common Core.  Our state did away with Common Core at the end of 2015 by taking the same standards and giving them a new name.  Hardly anything changed with the standards and nothing changed with how we taught it.

Here is wikipedia listing for Common Core State Standards initiative.
Common Core State Standards Initiative - Wikipedia

Pay close attention to the sections on Language Arts and Mathematics and you will note that is all there is!  There are only two.  No social studies and no science.

Here's some reading for you:
Myths vs. Facts			| Common Core State Standards Initiative


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 6, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Those are textbooks.  Where are the Common Core Standards?  

As I provided you a link.  There are no social studies in Common Core.  Check the link or google wikipedia.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 6, 2017)

Republican calls algebra "fuzzy math" for using letters with numbers.

It's the letters with numbers.  Doesn't make sense.

If it doesn't have numbers, it's not math.


----------



## elektra (Dec 7, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Those are textbooks.  Where are the Common Core Standards?
> 
> As I provided you a link.  There are no social studies in Common Core.  Check the link or google wikipedia.


You are all over the board with your answers, first you state there are no social studies, yet I provided a pic from the book used in california and connecticut schools that disagrees with you. 

Then, you must qualify and validate your answers by stating you are teacher, not a language arts teacher but a math teacher?

You stated there is no such thing as common core math?

Then you state you were free not to teach common core math and did not. 

And now you state that you did teach common core math!

And then you link to wikipedia? Wikipedia is not a source, certainly not when I gave a link to thee common core standards website that contradicts everything you have said.

Like I have stated, thus far everything you have said about my comments have been wrong and all your stupidity is simple obfuscation. You seem to take issue and try to disprove what is fact and what is posted right from the textbooks while addressing everything but my comments.

No more Founding Fathers and they teach the kids that to subtract two numbers you must add twice and subtract once.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 7, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Those are textbooks.  Where are the Common Core Standards?
> ...



I suggest you reread this thread. You are very confused because your preconceived ideas are simply wrong.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2017)

midcan5 said:


> Two 'dark money' sites,  didn't know Human Events was still around. I remember when they posted a book banning list which is consistent with their fascist ideology. Of course home schooling is important for idea control and contrary to American values of free speech. Something like Scientology in that the student's movement and education are controlled.
> 
> "Universal education is the most corroding and disintegrating poison that liberalism has ever invented for its own destruction." Adolf Hitler
> 
> ...


Homeschooling is contrary to free speech might be the best Orwellian concept ever


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 7, 2017)

Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal is another great example of how the backwards Left Wingers prefer criminals over mainstream society


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 7, 2017)

Bad public schools are a Democrat trademark.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral? Right! Any day you want an education let me know. My kids are 11 and 12 hence I can take pics and quote from real common core books!
> 
> No Founding Fathers. They are now simply American Heros, to include Mrs. Adams (ignoring john adams) who did nothing but write a letter to her husband.
> 
> View attachment 164678




It is an abomination what the Liberal control of curriculum has done to standards.


1.    The federally funded “National History Standards” for elementary schools were released in 1994, cemented a revisionist view of American Communism for schoolteachers, as the guide mentions McCarthy over twenty times, while Edison and the Wright Brothers got no mention.  “It …repeatedly condemns McCarthyism as an unmitigated evil…[but] the Hiss-Chambers and Rosenberg cases, the two dominant controversies of the anticommunist era, are described with bland, neutral language crafted to keep from implying guilt while not being quite so foolhardy as to actually assert innocence..’National Standards’…implies that the cases are part and parcel of the McCartyite horror.”  
From “In Denial,” by Haynes and Klehr, pg. 151


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 7, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Bad public schools are a Democrat trademark.





*Department of Education is, of course, unconstitutional*. The Constitution clearly states that powers not granted to the federal government belong to the states. So where is the impetus for its creation? Unions. The National Education Association (NEA) “In 1972, the massive union formed a political action committee…released ‘Needed: A Cabinet Department of Education’ in 1975, but its most significant step was to endorse a presidential candidate- *Jimmy Carter- *for the first time in the history of the organization.”  D.T. Stallngs, “A Brief History of the Department of Education: 1979-2002,” p. 3.                                                                        
 When formed, its budget was $13.1 billion (in 2007 dollars) and it employed 450 people. In 2010, the estimated budget is $107 billion, and there are 4,800 employees. http://crunchycon.nationalreview.com/articles/229936/wanting-abolish-department-education-not-radical/mona 
“In November 1995, when the federal government shut down over a budget crisis, 89.4 percent of the department’s employees were deemed ‘nonessential’ and sent home.” Beck and Balfe, “Broke,” p.304


----------



## elektra (Dec 7, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I suggest you reread this thread. You are very confused because your preconceived ideas are simply wrong.


Funny, I get it, you are the troll. It is great to see that you project onto me everything that is wrong with you. It is not a preconceived idea when I post pictures from the common core textbooks. You make the claim that you are a teacher. That makes you part of the problem. 

Troll on mr fake admiral/poor teacher, troll on.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 7, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest you reread this thread. You are very confused because your preconceived ideas are simply wrong.
> ...



They are NOT Common Core textbooks.  Where on the cover of those books did your photo show that they were Common Core?






I also provided you with a link that definitively shows that Common Core only consists of mathematics and English Language Arts.  Don't believe my source?  Google it yourself.

I taught Common Core STANDARDS, but I did not use a curriculum that was aligned with the Common Core standards like your elementary schools have apparently done.  There simply is no Common Core curriculum as many people have been misled to believe.

You call me a troll yet I have 20 years teaching experience and can run circles around you on this topic.

You simply do not want to accept the truth.  I am sorry for shattering your misconceptions, but the truth is the truth.


----------



## elektra (Dec 7, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Liar, idiot, troll.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 7, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



So you cannot prove me wrong?  If I am a liar, prove it!

I am obviously not an idiot, because you cannot prove me wrong.

A troll is usually wrong.  I am not.

You are just pissed off because your pet peeve was based on complete ignorance.

Come on!  Man up and show me I am wrong!


----------



## elektra (Dec 7, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Come on!  Man up and show me I am wrong!


What is wrong, troll. You cant take being called what you are, a liar? Now you demand of me what you have refused to do yourself! You dictate that I am wrong yet you have no proof. Now you make the outragous claim that california does not implement common core standards! Dont worry troll, I aint done, I am working. Obviously you dont have that teaching job seeings how you are impatiently demanding and wsiting for a response. You are an idiot, I posted pics of the books.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 7, 2017)

Teach our kids to become the next james cook or Columbus! Both explored our world and the next generation should be taught how amazing space is and how you can get rich off the resources of it.

Elektra isn't the 13th, 14th, 15th, 16, 17th or even the 18th century. The bitch wants to go back to the stone age. Hell people were more open minded during the stone age. She just wants to destroy humanity as a civilized creature.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Teach our kids to become the next james cook or Columbus! Both explored our world and the next generation should be taught how amazing space is and how you can get rich off the resources of it.
> 
> Elektra isn't the 13th, 14th, 15th, 16, 17th or even the 18th century. The bitch wants to go back to the stone age. Hell people were more open minded during the stone age. She just wants to destroy humanity as a civilized creature.


Common core education has not built one thing in the world. Nothing. 

The Stone Age? What are the liberal democrats ideas to solve the problems they believe in.

Climate Change? The scientific solution, build Wind Mills? Certainly a step back, a many century step back.

They did not provide enough power so the scientific  solution was to build more.

More did not work and they all broke down and chopped up birds so the scientific solution is to make them bigger.

Democrat science, "ugh, dont work, build more, make big, ugh".


----------



## deanrd (Dec 8, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Cop Killer Mumia Abu-Jamal is another great example of how the backwards Left Wingers prefer criminals over mainstream society


More and more Republicans ARE the criminals.  Think guilty pleas. Think pedophile. Think Russia.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> More and more Republicans ARE the criminals.  Think guilty pleas. Think pedophile. Think Russia.


Democrats, Weiner, Franken, Conyers. All criminals.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Come on!  Man up and show me I am wrong!
> ...



Show me where I am wrong!

I did not say California does not implement common core standards or you would be able to quote where I did.

You posted pictures of books?  Where does it say Common Core?  I could just as easily have posted pictures of the Bible and told you that it was Common Core.

Here it is once again, from Common Core's own website:

"For grades K-8, grade-by-grade standards exist in English *language arts/literacy and mathematics.* For grades 9-12, the standards are grouped into grade bands of 9-10 grade standards and 11-12 grade standards.

While the standards set grade-specific goals, *they do not define how the standards should be taught or which materials should be used to support students."*

Read the Standards			| Common Core State Standards Initiative


Now, are we going to whine like a little baby or are we going to admit that I actually know what I am talking about?

You seem very free about calling me names, but are very short on facts.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> You must call it Common Core. That is the name.
> To date, not one thing in the World has been created or invented by a Common Core student/graduate.
> 
> Common Core dictates beliefs to the children. It can not be called school or education.
> ...




Of course we have founding fathers.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 8, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > You must call it Common Core. That is the name.
> ...




Maybe he/she/it will recognize this:

*SS.7.C.1 Demonstrate an understanding of the origins and purposes of government, law, and the American political system.*

*SS.7.C.1.1 Recognize how Enlightenment ideas including Montesquieu's view of separation of power and John Locke's theories related to natural law and how Locke's social contract influenced the Founding Fathers.*
*IXL - Florida seventh-grade social studies standards*

*That is a Florida 7th grade social studies standard.*


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Show me where I am wrong!
> 
> I did not say California does not implement common core standards or you would be able to quote where I did.
> 
> ...


There are only names to call a troll who dismisses facts.

You claim you are a teacher, as a qualification that what you dictate is right.

You have not proved or offered evidence that you are a teacher. You are not a teacher until you prove you are a teacher. At that you said you do not teach common core and then you say you did teach commin core?

It is easy to dismiss you as a troll when you have presenting nothing that you have substantiated as fact as well as contradicting your own comments.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Of course we have founding fathers.


I agree, but that is not taught under common core.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Maybe he/she/it will recognize this:
> 
> *SS.7.C.1 Demonstrate an understanding of the origins and purposes of government, law, and the American political system.*
> 
> ...



You stated Common Core does not teach social studies now you quote social studies from common core? 



> As I provided you a link. There are no social studies in Common Core. Check the link or google wikipedia.



Okay, you are not a troll, you are simply an ignorant idiot.

Seriously, you are proving you know nothing with your posts that contradict your previous posts.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




Yup, sure is. Not sure what there is to throw a hissy over.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Of course we have founding fathers.
> ...




Yes it is.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Maybe he/she/it will recognize this:
> 
> *SS.7.C.1 Demonstrate an understanding of the origins and purposes of government, law, and the American political system.*
> 
> ...



Your link and quote is irrelevant. It is not from a textbook. What it states in your google search simply shows you do not know, that you do not have textbooks to back up what is your opinion.

You are busy trying to pull your foot out of your mouth while I have shown you textbooks used in California.

You are addressing my facts which I have priven which are specific to common core in california. Your random google search about florida is ridiculous at best.

The admiral is flaying like a fish on a ship.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Yes it is.


Who can disagree with your concise argument, who is better than you?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




I am a History teacher. I’m telling you that you are wrong. I’ve been talking about the Founding Fathers all day.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he/she/it will recognize this:
> ...



Textbooks are not standards!  Textbooks are written TO standards!

You showed me textbooks that:
A.  The cover show no indication that they are aligned to any standards.
B.  You showed social studies textbooks that are NOT even covered by Common Core as I have repeatedly posted and proven.
C.  you cannot show me a link to a California Common Core standards addressed by those textbooks.

You are simply being argumentative for the sake of being a pain in the ass.  That is why you cannot prove anything you claim.  I can prove anything I claim.

Now, if you want to educate yourself on Common Core, I will be happy to try and show you where you are wrong.  If not, this conversation might as well be over.  Perhaps you could one of your children on-line with me and they can explain it to you.  I have hope that they might actually be a little more mature than you.
.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is.
> ...



Apparently, everyone is better than you on this topic.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he/she/it will recognize this:
> ...



Are you possible the dumbest SOB allowed to have access to a computer?  Read the link!  Those are Florida's standards.  They are not Common Core which was intended to prove to your dumb ass that Common Core does not cover social studies!

My God, I hope your children took back after the other parent!


----------



## deanrd (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > More and more Republicans ARE the criminals.  Think guilty pleas. Think pedophile. Think Russia.
> ...


Weiner in jail

Franken, Conyers, not criminals, but resigned.

Trump, boasts about sexual assault and leads the GOP.

Moore, banned from mall, pedophile, welcomed by the GOP.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 8, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


How come Republicans don't believe in standards?

Of course, this leads to Trump and Moore.  No standards.


----------



## elektra (Dec 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Are you possible the dumbest SOB allowed to have access to a computer?  Read the link!  Those are Florida's standards.  They are not Common Core which was intended to prove to your dumb ass that Common Core does not cover social studies!
> 
> My God, I hope your children took back after the other parent!


It is against the message board rules to flame, troll, or insult my children. That show what a lowlife slob you are. 

I am discussing the facts of califirnia with california textbooks, I have facts in hand. You search google, link to a dotcom (.com) site which addresses florida's adoption of common core. You do not recognize this and you think what florida has done dissproves what california is doing.

Your random grasping at google straws shows you are ignorant of what you are involved in discussing.

Florida's State Standard is the implemtation of Common Core. You have proven my statement true and you to be the dumbest sob slob posting in this forum.
florida common core law - Google Search


----------



## elektra (Dec 9, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Weiner in jail
> 
> Franken, Conyers, not criminals, but resigned.
> 
> ...



Grabbing a woman's breasts while she sleeps is not a crime? 

Grabbing a woman and forcefully putting your tongue in a woman's mouth is not a crime?

Trump states what the women in hollywood allow men to do, the women that democrat harvey weinstein hired because they allow men to grope them and more and you call that a crime but not demorats franken and conyers?

Thank you for the great example of how democrats dismiss their crimes while making fake news about republicans.


----------



## elektra (Dec 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> I am a History teacher. I’m telling you that you are wrong. I’ve been talking about the Founding Fathers all day.


Great, you can take pics of the books. We will wait for the pics that will validate your claims.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Are you possible the dumbest SOB allowed to have access to a computer?  Read the link!  Those are Florida's standards.  They are not Common Core which was intended to prove to your dumb ass that Common Core does not cover social studies!
> ...



I didn't insult your children.  You did!

Where is your proof that those nice photos of textbook covers has anything to do with Common Core?  I keep asking and you keep failing to provide it because you know it is a lie!

I showed you Florida's standards to prove one more time that social studies in NOT a part of Common Core but the Founding Fathers are taught.  You failed to recognize either of those facts.

How about if I compliment your children?  Would that be OK?

Let's put them on this message board because I am sure they could do a much better job of discussing the topic than someone who closes their eyes, putts their hands over their ears, and screams, "La la la la la, I can't hear you!" at the top of their lungs when they post bullshit!

Here it is in black and white, from YOUR link!

"*Common Core* is *math, language arts and literacy standards* fully adopted by 44 states and the District of Columbia."

Do you see the words "social studies" or "science" anywhere in that statement?

I want this question answered or I want you to apologize for your ignorance and stop posting bullshit!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2017)

elektra said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Weiner in jail
> ...



Wrong thread?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> 
> It's the 'Indoctrination Industry' and entirely owned and operated by Liberalism, Inc.
> 
> ...


We know how the Right hates to have people educated.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 9, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> ...




Educated people won't vote for the 18th century and to be owned by the 1%. Loserterians like PC fight it as smart people are bad for her world view.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 9, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> 
> It's the 'Indoctrination Industry' and entirely owned and operated by Liberalism, Inc.
> 
> ...


... Among hundreds that don't fit your slander...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




1. Number one.....I'd be happy to compare educational resumes with you....but you won't be happy

2. Education has nothing .....NOTHING.....to do with correct behavior....only religion and morality direct that.

Let's check...and take notes, you moron:

1. More details are emerging about Humam al-Balawi, the man who blew up seven intelligence agents in Afghanistan. By *education and professional status*, the Jordanian doctor is typical of recent suicidal attackers. The man accused of trying to blow up a plane on Christmas Day is a Nigerian *graduate of the University of London*. In the Fort Hood shootings, a Palestinian-American *psychiatrist in the U.S. Army *has been charged. 
Humam al-Balawi was said to be carrying information about Ayman al-Zawahiri, Osama bin Laden's number two, *himself a surgeon *who was born to a prominent Egyptian family. 
Mohamed Atta of 9/11, who was an *Egyptian urban planner *who had been working in Germany - these are not the wretched of the earth. What essentially is the grievance that draws them to al-Qaida? 
Groups Recruiting Well-Educated Terrorists : NPR

2. A recent study at Princeton University by Alan Krueger and Jitka Maleckova, called "Education, Poverty, Political Violence and Terrorism: Is There a Causal Connection?" argues this point. One piece of the Krueger-Maleckova evidence involves 129 members of Hezbollah who died in action, mostly against Israel, from 1982 to 1994. Hezbollah is now designated by the U.S. as a terrorist organization. Biographical information from the Hezbollah newspaper al-Ahd indicates that the fighters who died were, on average, *more educated *and less impoverished than the Lebanese population of comparable age and regional origin….Moreover, the Palestinians' adherence to the view that the mass murder of civilians was not terrorism was independent of education and higher among those working than unemployed. Hence, *support for terrorism was not reduced by increases in education* and income….a study by Charles Russell and Bowman Miller (reprinted in the 1983 book Perspectives on Terrorism) considered 18 *revolutionary groups, including the Japanese Red Army, Germany's Baader-Meinhof Gang, and Italy's Red Brigades. *The authors found that "the vast majority of those individuals involved in terrorist activities as *cadres or leaders is quite well-educated. *In fact, approximately two-thirds of those identified terrorists are persons with some university training, [and] well over two-thirds of these individuals came from the middle or upper classes in their respective nations or areas." BW Online | June 10, 2002 | The Myth That Poverty Breeds Terrorism
http://www.krueger.princeton.edu/terrorism2.pdf

3. …*men who belonged to violent Islamist groups *active over the past few decades (some in jail, some not). Had those groups reflected the working-age populations of their countries, engineers would have made up about 3.5 percent of the membership. Instead, *nearly 20 percent of the militants had engineering degrees.* When Gambetta and Hertog looked at only the militants whose education was known for certain to have gone beyond high school, *close to half (44 percent) had trained in engineering*. 
Today's Highly Educated Terrorists | The National Interest Blog

Today's Highly Educated Terrorists

4. *Pol Pot,* was the leader of the Cambodian communist movement known as the Khmer Rouge[3] and was Prime Minister of Democratic Kampuchea from 1976–1979. Pol Pot's leadership, in which he attempted to "cleanse" the country, resulted in the *deaths of an estimated 1.7–2.5 million people…. he qualified for a scholarship that allowed for technical study in France. He studied radio electronics at the EFR in Paris *from 1949 to 1953 Pol Pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

5. *Khmer Rouge leader Khieu Samphan, who had studied in Paris, wrote in his doctoral dissertation *that the Cambodian economy and social structure would be renewed by tapping “the dormant energy of the peasant mass” against the cities. “Kissinger, “The White House Years,” p. 518.

6. *Ernesto "Che" Guevara *"the man was a mass killer. Hundreds were reportedly executed on his watch" Why Do people love a mass murder like Che? // Current

Ernesto Guevara de la Serna (1928-1967) was an Argentine physician... Learn About the Life of Che Guevara


As a young boy growing up, he had *a passion for education, literature and philosophy*. Mao Zedong
"he worked as a doctor. Che Guevara : Biography

7. *Lenin *was born Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov, April 22, 1870….In 1891 he passed the *law examinations at the University of St. Petersburg as an external student, scoring first in his class.* He practiced law briefly in Samara before devoting himself to the revolutionary movement. Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov (Lenin), 1870-1924

8.* Bashar al-Assad *is the President of the Syrian Arab Republic, Regional Secretary of the Ba'ath Party, and the son of former President Hafez al-Assad. Al-Assad is a controversial figure both in Syria and Internationally… for his *disregard for human rights, *economic lapses, sponsorship of terrorism, and corruption. *Bashar studied ophthalmology at Damascus University 1988 and arrived in London in 1992 to continue his studies.* Bashar al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



9.  Mao was a rebellious teen-ager. His father wanted him to be a farmer; Mao wanted more education beyond the village grammar school. Mao left home at age 13 to attend an advanced school in a nearby district and in 1911 arrived in Changsha, the provincial capital, to attend secondary school….  He tried law enforcement, business and history before settling on education, graduating from a teachers' training school in 1918. He departed for Beijing to attend the university. CNN In-Depth Specials - Visions of China - Profiles:  Mao Tse-tung



10.Al Qaeda leader Ayman al Zawahiri received his master's degree in surgery from Cairo University.... Ayman al Zawahiri


11. Nidal Hasan, Abdulmutallab and Humam al-Balawi are jihadists who were educated and came from privileged middle- and upper-class backgrounds. Hasan was an American-trained U. S. Army doctor, Abdulmutallab was a London engineering student and the son of a wealthy Nigerian banker, and double-agent Dr. Humam al-Balawi was a member of the Jordanian professional class. The Educated Muslim Terrorist


12. "One piece of the Krueger-Maleckova evidence involves 129 members of Hezbollah who died in action, mostly against Israel, from 1982 to 1994. Hezbollah is now designated by the U.S. as a terrorist organization. Biographical information from the Hezbollah newspaper al-Ahd indicates that the fighters who died were, on average, more educated and less impoverished than the Lebanese population of comparable age and regional origin." The Myth That Poverty Breeds Terrorism

and......"  a study by Charles Russell and Bowman Miller (reprinted in the 1983 book Perspectives on Terrorism) considered 18 revolutionary groups, including the Japanese Red Army, Germany's Baader-Meinhof Gang, and Italy's Red Brigades. The authors found that "the vast majority of those individuals involved in terrorist activities as cadres or leaders is quite well-educated. In fact, approximately two-thirds of those identified terrorists are persons with some university training, [and] well over two-thirds of these individuals came from the middle or upper classes in their respective nations or areas."Ibid.


13. Fidel Castro was a talented student, and decided to pursue a career in law, entering the University of Havana Law School in 1945. After graduating law school, he opened a law office that primarily catered for poor Cubans, although it proved a financial failure.
Fidel Castro Biography - life, family, parents, story, history, school, mother, young, son, old, information, born




Highly educated killers, terrorists and thugs, smart guys all....



Get it now, Einstein????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> ...




1. Number one.....I'd be happy to compare educational resumes with you....but you won't be happy

2. Education has nothing .....NOTHING.....to do with correct behavior....only religion and morality direct that.

Let's check...and take notes, you moron:

1. More details are emerging about Humam al-Balawi, the man who blew up seven intelligence agents in Afghanistan. By *education and professional status*, the Jordanian doctor is typical of recent suicidal attackers. The man accused of trying to blow up a plane on Christmas Day is a Nigerian *graduate of the University of London*. In the Fort Hood shootings, a Palestinian-American *psychiatrist in the U.S. Army *has been charged. 
Humam al-Balawi was said to be carrying information about Ayman al-Zawahiri, Osama bin Laden's number two, *himself a surgeon *who was born to a prominent Egyptian family. 
Mohamed Atta of 9/11, who was an *Egyptian urban planner *who had been working in Germany - these are not the wretched of the earth. What essentially is the grievance that draws them to al-Qaida? 
Groups Recruiting Well-Educated Terrorists : NPR

2. A recent study at Princeton University by Alan Krueger and Jitka Maleckova, called "Education, Poverty, Political Violence and Terrorism: Is There a Causal Connection?" argues this point. One piece of the Krueger-Maleckova evidence involves 129 members of Hezbollah who died in action, mostly against Israel, from 1982 to 1994. Hezbollah is now designated by the U.S. as a terrorist organization. Biographical information from the Hezbollah newspaper al-Ahd indicates that the fighters who died were, on average, *more educated *and less impoverished than the Lebanese population of comparable age and regional origin….Moreover, the Palestinians' adherence to the view that the mass murder of civilians was not terrorism was independent of education and higher among those working than unemployed. Hence, *support for terrorism was not reduced by increases in education* and income….a study by Charles Russell and Bowman Miller (reprinted in the 1983 book Perspectives on Terrorism) considered 18 *revolutionary groups, including the Japanese Red Army, Germany's Baader-Meinhof Gang, and Italy's Red Brigades. *The authors found that "the vast majority of those individuals involved in terrorist activities as *cadres or leaders is quite well-educated. *In fact, approximately two-thirds of those identified terrorists are persons with some university training, [and] well over two-thirds of these individuals came from the middle or upper classes in their respective nations or areas." BW Online | June 10, 2002 | The Myth That Poverty Breeds Terrorism
http://www.krueger.princeton.edu/terrorism2.pdf

3. …*men who belonged to violent Islamist groups *active over the past few decades (some in jail, some not). Had those groups reflected the working-age populations of their countries, engineers would have made up about 3.5 percent of the membership. Instead, *nearly 20 percent of the militants had engineering degrees.* When Gambetta and Hertog looked at only the militants whose education was known for certain to have gone beyond high school, *close to half (44 percent) had trained in engineering*. 
Today's Highly Educated Terrorists | The National Interest Blog

Today's Highly Educated Terrorists

4. *Pol Pot,* was the leader of the Cambodian communist movement known as the Khmer Rouge[3] and was Prime Minister of Democratic Kampuchea from 1976–1979. Pol Pot's leadership, in which he attempted to "cleanse" the country, resulted in the *deaths of an estimated 1.7–2.5 million people…. he qualified for a scholarship that allowed for technical study in France. He studied radio electronics at the EFR in Paris *from 1949 to 1953 Pol Pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

5. *Khmer Rouge leader Khieu Samphan, who had studied in Paris, wrote in his doctoral dissertation *that the Cambodian economy and social structure would be renewed by tapping “the dormant energy of the peasant mass” against the cities. “Kissinger, “The White House Years,” p. 518.

6. *Ernesto "Che" Guevara *"the man was a mass killer. Hundreds were reportedly executed on his watch" Why Do people love a mass murder like Che? // Current

Ernesto Guevara de la Serna (1928-1967) was an Argentine physician... Learn About the Life of Che Guevara


As a young boy growing up, he had *a passion for education, literature and philosophy*. Mao Zedong
"he worked as a doctor. Che Guevara : Biography

7. *Lenin *was born Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov, April 22, 1870….In 1891 he passed the *law examinations at the University of St. Petersburg as an external student, scoring first in his class.* He practiced law briefly in Samara before devoting himself to the revolutionary movement. Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov (Lenin), 1870-1924

8.* Bashar al-Assad *is the President of the Syrian Arab Republic, Regional Secretary of the Ba'ath Party, and the son of former President Hafez al-Assad. Al-Assad is a controversial figure both in Syria and Internationally… for his *disregard for human rights, *economic lapses, sponsorship of terrorism, and corruption. *Bashar studied ophthalmology at Damascus University 1988 and arrived in London in 1992 to continue his studies.* Bashar al-Assad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



9. Mao was a rebellious teen-ager. His father wanted him to be a farmer; Mao wanted more education beyond the village grammar school. Mao left home at age 13 to attend an advanced school in a nearby district and in 1911 arrived in Changsha, the provincial capital, to attend secondary school…. He tried law enforcement, business and history before settling on education, graduating from a teachers' training school in 1918. He departed for Beijing to attend the university. CNN In-Depth Specials - Visions of China - Profiles: Mao Tse-tung



10.Al Qaeda leader Ayman al Zawahiri received his master's degree in surgery from Cairo University.... Ayman al Zawahiri


11. Nidal Hasan, Abdulmutallab and Humam al-Balawi are jihadists who were educated and came from privileged middle- and upper-class backgrounds. Hasan was an American-trained U. S. Army doctor, Abdulmutallab was a London engineering student and the son of a wealthy Nigerian banker, and double-agent Dr. Humam al-Balawi was a member of the Jordanian professional class. The Educated Muslim Terrorist


12. "One piece of the Krueger-Maleckova evidence involves 129 members of Hezbollah who died in action, mostly against Israel, from 1982 to 1994. Hezbollah is now designated by the U.S. as a terrorist organization. Biographical information from the Hezbollah newspaper al-Ahd indicates that the fighters who died were, on average, more educated and less impoverished than the Lebanese population of comparable age and regional origin." The Myth That Poverty Breeds Terrorism

and......" a study by Charles Russell and Bowman Miller (reprinted in the 1983 book Perspectives on Terrorism) considered 18 revolutionary groups, including the Japanese Red Army, Germany's Baader-Meinhof Gang, and Italy's Red Brigades. The authors found that "the vast majority of those individuals involved in terrorist activities as cadres or leaders is quite well-educated. In fact, approximately two-thirds of those identified terrorists are persons with some university training, [and] well over two-thirds of these individuals came from the middle or upper classes in their respective nations or areas."Ibid.


13. Fidel Castro was a talented student, and decided to pursue a career in law, entering the University of Havana Law School in 1945. After graduating law school, he opened a law office that primarily catered for poor Cubans, although it proved a financial failure.
Fidel Castro Biography - life, family, parents, story, history, school, mother, young, son, old, information, born




Highly educated killers, terrorists and thugs, smart guys all....



Get it now, Einstein????


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 9, 2017)

PC hates science investment, critical thinking and personal freedom as she believes everyone needs to conform to a narrow religious belief system. This system is similar to what hamas does to their children.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> PC hates science investment, critical thinking and personal freedom as she believes everyone needs to conform to a narrow religious belief system. This system is similar to what hamas does to their children.




See if this sinks in, HeadFullaRocks

Science can tell us what we can do....not what we should do.


Just who has imposed on the suffering human race poison gas, barbed wire, high explosives, experiments in eugenics, the formula for Zyklon B, heavy artillery, pseudo-scientific justifications for mass murder, cluster bombs, attack submarines, napalm, intercontinental ballistic missiles, military space platforms, and nuclear weapons?

 If memory serves, it was not the Bible.

It was your false god, science.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> ...





Just imagine.....if you had an education...

Nah....that would be a quantum leap.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




"....to be owned by the 1%."

Imbeciles, like HeadFullaRocks, who know nothing but bumper stickers....

Not a clue who the 1% are....

They're the folks who pay all of your taxes.....

...and  this:

Who are the ‘Top 1%,” so reviled by the class warriors?



If the Occupy Wall Street protests are aiming to take down the "1 percent" of Americans who control the increasingly largest chunk of our nation's wealth, perhaps they need to redirect their efforts to somewhere other than Wall Street.
According to Nicole Lapin of CNN, financial services professionals make up just 14 percent of that top 1 percent of wage earners. Their average salary of $311,000 per year, while quite gaudy, falls just below the threshold needed to break into the highest-earning subset.
*The biggest single group of professionals in the top one percent is actually doctors, who make up 16 percent of that subset.*
Executives and managers outside of finance make up 31% of the total, but Lapin didn't break them down by industry.
David Carr of _The New York Times_ would also like to offer up his bosses as targets for the mass uprising, pointing out in his column today that media executives are some of the worst offenders when it comes to CEOs who reap multi-million dollar bonuses and golden parachutes by slashing budgets and laying off rank-and-file workers. Go ahead and add them to the list.
So those who want to direct their anger at the winners in the income inequality sweepstakes might want to look beyond the lower of half of Manhattan. There's plenty of other folks closer to home that you might want to have a word with.    Where Does the Top 1% Really Work?
Lawyers make up 9 percent.                                                            The 1 Percent Are Not All Wall Streeters—They're the Bosses
To get into the “top 1%” of Americans you don’t need to be a billionaire or millionaire or half-millionaire. The minimum wage earners in that group make about $343k/year….The “top 1%” of wage earners earn 17% of the nation’s income. Who the Heck Are the "Top 1%"?!!



I love exposing your ignorance, you dunce.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 9, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Try following the discussion dingbat.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 9, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Of course you dupes can only discuss are only Progressive tax the federal income tax which is now at its lowest percentage of the entire system of taxes that it's ever been. If you called all taxes everyone pays between 18 and 28% of their income, and the rich get richer and the rest of us go down the tubes slowly... Thanks GOP and silly dupes!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...





But....but.....putting you in your place is so much fun!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Educated people are not about putting ignorant people "in their place"....it's about having pity for them.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ScienceRocks said:
> ...




"....the rich get richer...."

You mean this, you dope???










You're a zero dimensional dunce with a one dimensional imagination.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




Not I.

I hate self-imposed ignorance.

With such individuals, my motto is:
*I get that warm, fuzzy feeling that only cruelty to the stupid can provide.*


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 9, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You got nothing, super spam dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 9, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


When crushed by facts, you resort to irrelevant insults like most Dunces from the right wing. LOL! The middle class and the country have been slowly going to hell under the Pander to the rich GOP tax rates and policies. Distracting propaganda and hate like this thread are just a distraction.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 9, 2017)

How exactly is having children learn from their uneducated parents at home help us compete with the rest of the world? Parents that mostly have to work their asses off to afford that home don't have the time anyways.

and how exactly will fucking around reading the bible help the kids more then a computer class or economics?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 9, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> How exactly is having children learn from their uneducated parents at home help us compete with the rest of the world? Parents that mostly have to work their asses off to afford that home don't have the time anyways.
> 
> and how exactly will fucking around reading the bible help the kids more then a computer class or economics?





Homeschooled students beat government schooled by every metric.


Soooo.....you're government schooled, huh?


francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





. Are you upset because you were mistaken for Gerard Depardieu again???


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 9, 2017)

California has a liberal teachers union? What an amazing stunning fact... Lol! More like Herman of Herman and the Hermits LOL 6 foot 4 inches small bones 210 lb. K? Wrong again and always LOL...


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> ...





Hyper-partisan nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2017)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I am a History teacher. I’m telling you that you are wrong. I’ve been talking about the Founding Fathers all day.
> ...




“Validate”? For whom? You? 

Your regard for yourself is comically out of proportion.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> How exactly is having children learn from their uneducated parents at home help us compete with the rest of the world? Parents that mostly have to work their asses off to afford that home don't have the time anyways.
> 
> and how exactly will fucking around reading the bible help the kids more then a computer class or economics?







How do you know that their parents are uneducated? And what business is it of yours if families read the Bible?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly is having children learn from their uneducated parents at home help us compete with the rest of the world? Parents that mostly have to work their asses off to afford that home don't have the time anyways.
> ...



Look who you are talking to!  One of the most uneducated among us!


----------



## elektra (Dec 9, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> My God, I hope your children took back after the other parent!
> 
> I didn't insult your children.  You did!
> 
> ...


You are an asshole, you dont know shit, slob.
Fuck you and any apology you think I owe you. Family is off limits but not for the low lifes like you. If you thought you won your argument you would not attack family. And at that, you keep using them. Typical troll loser low class move.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > My God, I hope your children took back after the other parent!
> ...




A little upset?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 9, 2017)

Religion the enemy of information. Why has it not stood trial to the crimes it has produced through influence and encouraging the harming of other humans to uphold some ideology? It's time to shed these superstitions so we can progress and grow up as a species.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 9, 2017)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > My God, I hope your children took back after the other parent!
> ...




I will take that means you have no response and have resorted to blatant lying.  Have a nice life! You are a testament to mental illness with access to a computer.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 10, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




But it does give insight into how the Leftists would like to be known.

And to do so, they'll do everything except educate themselves.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 10, 2017)

I'll fight until I am dead to defeat assholes that wish to push taliban or islamic state mindsets on this country. That is a promise.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 10, 2017)

Somebody's melting down about what now?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 10, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> I'll fight until I am dead to defeat assholes that wish to push taliban or islamic state mindsets on this country. That is a promise.



WTF are you talking about, and to whom?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2017)

And yet another episode in the Democrat/Liberal never-ending battle against freedom and liberty:

*"Senate Democrats Target Homeschool Families in Last-Minute Tax Reform Tantrum*
.....Democrats in the U.S. Senate used a last-minute procedural protest to attack homeschool families. 

The Republican tax bill would extend the use of 529 tax-advantaged saving plans — originally intended to foster saving for college tuition — to K-12 public and private schools, as well as homeschooling. Rather than complaining that 529s should only be for college, the Democrats struck the homeschool provision, leaving the K-12 school extension in place.

Make no mistake: this was a disgusting attack on the families of approximately 1.5 million American children who are educated at home, perhaps in an attempt to privilege teacher's unions."
Senate Democrats Target Homeschool Families in Last-Minute Tax Reform Tantrum




How long will it take these Bolsheviks to replace Christmas with Stalin's birthday???


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> I'll fight until I am dead to defeat assholes that wish to push taliban or islamic state mindsets on this country. That is a promise.






So....what is your condition today? Serious, Critical, Grave, Stable....can I get my hopes up?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 21, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> Religion the enemy of information. Why has it not stood trial to the crimes it has produced through influence and encouraging the harming of other humans to uphold some ideology? It's time to shed these superstitions so we can progress and grow up as a species.




Gads, you're an imbecile....
It is the ideology that you support that has murdered over 100 million.

"…professor Rudolph J. Rummel of the University of Hawaii documented this tragedy in his book* "Death by Government: Genocide and Mass Murder Since 1900."* Some of the statistics found in the book have been updated here.                                                                  [revised upward. I have changed that for Mao's famine, 1958-1962, from zero to 38,000,000. And thus I have had to change the overall democide for the PRC (1928-1987) from 38,702,000 to 76,702,000. Details here.

I have changed my estimate for colonial democide from 870,000 to an additional 50,000,000. Details here.

Thus, the new world total: old total 1900-1999 = 174,000,000. New World total = 174,000,000 + 38,000,000 (new for China) + 50,000,000 (new for Colonies) = 262,000,000.

Just to give perspective on this incredible murder by government, if all these bodies were laid head to toe, with the average height being 5', then they would circle the earth ten times. Also, *this democide murdered 6 times more people than died in combat in all the foreign and internal wars of the century*. Finally, given popular estimates of the dead in a major nuclear war, this total democide is as though such a war did occur, but with its dead spread over a century.]   Freedom, Democide, War: Home Page



I figure that when you go, it will raise the earth's average IQ......


----------



## initforme (Dec 21, 2017)

There is nothing to fight...except the bogeyman.


----------



## deanrd (Dec 21, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Republican calls algebra "fuzzy math" for using letters with numbers.

Even thought it's hilarious when Republicans mock "liberal education", it's also quite pitiful.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 23, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> There's a reason that 90% of the population uses public schools as the parents have to fucking work. They both have to work today and everyday as the rich take nearly everything and spit out a few scraps! I'd bet even joining a union and demanding better is part of that book banning list and is a no go to you conservatives...So hell, I guess homeschool is just a bad idea.
> 
> Home schooling is also retarded because most parents don't have the education to truly push their kids to the same level an private or public school could. Do you realize there's dozens of teachers with degrees in different areas, while most parents simply don't have this experience. Think people.


You know how republicans claim the liberals control the media and education system? I have to say they are doing a horrible job. If it were true the education system is run by the liberals I am very disappointed in them. They got one job and that would be to teach kids how important it is to vote. But do our teachers teach this? If they do why do so few 18-29 year olds vote?

I’m almost glad college costs have gone up for these young dummies. If they don’t vote they don’t matter


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 23, 2017)

And if parents vote gop they deserve the public education they are going to get. Rich neighborhoods will do better poor communities will take cuts. Who votes?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 1, 2018)

*"65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading; 67% Not Proficient in Math"*
*65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading; 67% Not Proficient in Math



How long must Liberals be permitted to destroy what was once a superior education system?????*


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading; 67% Not Proficient in Math"*
> *65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading; 67% Not Proficient in Math
> 
> 
> ...


Prove that only liberals are the education system.


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2018)

Polislick's education taught her to lie if she wants to get her point across..


----------



## sealybobo (May 1, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading; 67% Not Proficient in Math"*
> *65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading; 67% Not Proficient in Math
> 
> 
> ...


Same percent of kids in charter schools are dumbasses too.  And my nephew goes to the most expensive private school in the state.  Guess what?  If the kid doesn't want to challenge himself, they'll take your money and pass him just like a public school will.  Sucker.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 1, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"65% of Public School 8th Graders Not Proficient in Reading; 67% Not Proficient in Math"*
> ...





So the answer is that you'll continue making excuses for these folks:

*"The California Federation of Teachers (CFT)* passed a resolution at its most recent convention claiming that “the continued unjust *incarceration of Mumia Abu-Jamal *represents a threat to the *civil rights* of all people.” Thirty years ago, Abu-Jamal took away Philadelphia policeman Daniel Faulkner’s foremost civil right: his life. How obtuse of the CFT to disregard “the threat to the civil rights of all people” represented by someone capable of gunning down a man tasked with protecting the public.

The pantheon of leftist saints includes the Haymarket Square bombers, responsible for the deaths of eight Chicago cops, Joe Hill, murderer of former police officer John Morrison in Salt Lake City, Huey Newton, murderer of Oakland policeman John Frey, and Leonard Peltier, murderer of FBI agents Jack Coler and Ronald Williams. Notice a pattern?"
Teachers' Mumia Abu-Jamal Resolution Out of Sync Morally and Historically | Human Events



Let's call it what it is.....the Indoctrination System.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 1, 2018)

initforme said:


> I wonder if my grandkids having to say the pledge every darn day is indoctrination?  Why every day?


*Never fear Hollywood, NBC, CBS ABC will take over the job of Brainwashing them into good Progressive Kids, and Geo Soros will aid in the drug dept with open boarders.  Never worry the Pimps will help your females of the family.*


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 2, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if my grandkids having to say the pledge every darn day is indoctrination?  Why every day?
> ...




The Left certainly works day and night to destroy the culture....and the people.


----------



## xband (May 2, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


----------



## xband (May 2, 2018)

Palestinians could have lead poisoning from drinking Flint River water. Wolverines are bat shit crazy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 2, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Calling it an 'education' industry is like calling ObamaCare 'affordable.'
> 
> It's the 'Indoctrination Industry' and entirely owned and operated by Liberalism, Inc.
> 
> ...





*"Feelings Now Acceptable As Answers To Math Problems*

WASHINGTON, D.C.—An update issued Tuesday to the 2017–2018 Common Core educational standards now allows students to answer mathematics problems by responding with whatever their feelings are telling them at the time.


One example problem given to illustrate the updated standards asked students to figure out when a 6:00 a.m. train leaving Boston at thirty miles per hour and a 7:00 a.m. Milwaukee train headed the opposite direction at forty miles per hour will intersect. A list of possible solutions to the sample problem published in the Common Core standards obtained by reporters indicated that “Ugh,” “I’m offended,” “Triggered,” “Trains scare me,” “Boston scares me,” “Milwaukee scares me,” and “Kill yourself,” would all be scored as correct.

“Any emotion, feeling, statement, or catchphrase is an acceptable answer to most of the problems in the new mathematics standards,” a Common Core representative told reporters. “As long as students are being sincere, genuine, authentic, and true to themselves at the time they are answering the question, that’s all we can ask as educators.”

“Who are we to tell anyone that their own mathematical truth is wrong?” the rep added.

According to the rep, the Common Core standards will be updated next year to include feelings as acceptable responses to any and all questions pertaining to biology, chemistry, grammar, and history, while sources claim that English literature teachers have already been accepting emotions as responses for years."
Feelings Now Acceptable As Answers To Math Problems


----------



## beautress (Oct 4, 2018)

My late husband was an ardent believer in improving the mathematical abilities of 8th graders when his local Professional Engineering Society's members decided to join in the NPE's (National Professional Engineers) MathCounts program which included contacting mathematical in various Middle Schools in our area. Before he passed away, he had received the beautiful crystal etched plaque to honor his 25 years supporting the MathCounts program. I was so happy for him to receive the recognition his dogged devotion earned him as he spent time on a constant basis recruiting students to participate in math contests, which included advanced mathematics only qualified teachers and sometimes, even parents, to coach the youngsters so that they could do well on the tests. The top 3 district winners of the competitions advanced to state MathCounts contests, and the 3 highest winners would advance to National Competitions, the latest in his career, which most often were held in Washington, DC because their dedication to the mathematical advancement of America was respondent to  a 1970's international survey showing that America no longer had the lead in producing the best scholarship in mathematics in the world. Trust me, they were dedicated to turning this situation around and putting American mathematics back into competition with other countries, since so much of science is influenced by mathematics, and not in a small way. 

Unfortunately, in our own city, it came to my attention that one of my customers who was a math teacher, was actually enraged by this program. Her teacher's union at the time determined that efforts out of the domain of professional teachers was to be discouraged, so this teacher actually confronted me at my business that her students would not be participating because the school district would not pay her for any time she spent over and beyond classroom time to teach them advanced mathematic problem-solving methods. She was touting union reasoning for her decision not to allow the Professional Engineers society help them.  He was disappointed to hear about this, but had to deal only with teachers willing to give their best math students a helping hand to get them ready for what was ahead for these gifted kids--imagine 8th graders able to successfully solve problems theretofore only college students were taught to solve, oh yes, and math students in the same grade, learning such advanced mathematics in foreign countries, so their countries could compete in problem-solving, science projects, experiments, and  just about everything else.

Can you imagine Unions interfering with progress by refusing to help 8th grade students due to the discouragement of charitable gifts of time by union member teachers?

When the Constitution of the USA was written, the education system was carried out mainly on the church properties in Christian communities, and pay for teachers was often a mere stipend to cover room and board. If my recollection is accurate, Jefferson's education was all done on Church property.

Did unions improve education? I have to say, the jury's out on that one. I support fair wages paid to those who work for a living and deserve time off to be human in the summer. Even so, school districts in the nation do not all receive the same benefits. Some districts are wealthy, others impoverished due to the lack of business success. Poor states cannot foot the bill demanded by the best teachers

Good thread, PoliticalChic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 4, 2018)

beautress said:


> My late husband was an ardent believer in improving the mathematical abilities of 8th graders when his local Professional Engineering Society's members decided to join in the NPE's (National Professional Engineers) MathCounts program which included contacting mathematical in various Middle Schools in our area. Before he passed away, he had received the beautiful crystal etched plaque to honor his 25 years supporting the MathCounts program. I was so happy for him to receive the recognition his dogged devotion earned him as he spent time on a constant basis recruiting students to participate in math contests, which included advanced mathematics only qualified teachers and sometimes, even parents, to coach the youngsters so that they could do well on the tests. The top 3 district winners of the competitions advanced to state MathCounts contests, and the 3 highest winners would advance to National Competitions, the latest in his career, which most often were held in Washington, DC because their dedication to the mathematical advancement of America was respondent to  a 1970's international survey showing that America no longer had the lead in producing the best scholarship in mathematics in the world. Trust me, they were dedicated to turning this situation around and putting American mathematics back into competition with other countries, since so much of science is influenced by mathematics, and not in a small way.
> 
> Unfortunately, in our own city, it came to my attention that one of my customers who was a math teacher, was actually enraged by this program. Her teacher's union at the time determined that efforts out of the domain of professional teachers was to be discouraged, so this teacher actually confronted me at my business that her students would not be participating because the school district would not pay her for any time she spent over and beyond classroom time to teach them advanced mathematic problem-solving methods. She was touting union reasoning for her decision not to allow the Professional Engineers society help them.  He was disappointed to hear about this, but had to deal only with teachers willing to give their best math students a helping hand to get them ready for what was ahead for these gifted kids--imagine 8th graders able to successfully solve problems theretofore only college students were taught to solve, oh yes, and math students in the same grade, learning such advanced mathematics in foreign countries, so their countries could compete in problem-solving, science projects, experiments, and  just about everything else.
> 
> ...





Thank you, 'B'.....so good to see you again.

The good news is that vast numbers of teachers don't support the unions.


----------



## well named (Oct 4, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> *"Feelings Now Acceptable As Answers To Math Problems*
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C.—An update issued Tuesday to the 2017–2018 Common Core educational standards now allows students to answer mathematics problems by responding with whatever their feelings are telling them at the time.
> 
> ...



This is false. The site you are referencing is a satirical news site. See for example the footer: "The Babylon Bee is Your Trusted Source For Christian News Satire." You might also find your suspicions aroused by other headlines on this site like Hugh Jackman To Host All Future Senate Hearings In Character As P.T. Barnum. Wikipedia describes the site as "famous for over-the-top satirical stories focusing on well known pastors, celebrities, and politicians." 

The actual common core standards for math can be downloaded here. The word "feelings" does not appear in the text.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 5, 2018)

well named said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Feelings Now Acceptable As Answers To Math Problems*
> ...





It's the Bee, you dope.


You must be the only one who didn't get it.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 5, 2018)

well named said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > *"Feelings Now Acceptable As Answers To Math Problems*
> ...





Here's another version.....


*...the evolution in teaching math since the 1950s.* 

*1. Teaching Math In 1950
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price. What is his profit? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Teaching Math In 1960
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price, or $80. What is his profit? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Teaching Math In 1970
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $80. Did he make a profit?
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
4. Teaching Math In 1980
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $80 and his profit is $20. Your assignment: Underline the number 20.
------------------------------ ----------------------------------------- 
5. Teaching Math In 1990
A logger cuts down a beautiful forest because he is selfish and inconsiderate and cares nothing for the habitat of animals or the preservation of our woodlands. He does this so he can make a profit of $20. What do you think of this way of making a living? 
Topic for class participation after answering the question: How did the birds and squirrels feel as the logger cut down their homes? (There are no wrong answers.)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Teaching Math In 2009
Un hachero vende una carretada de maderapara $100.* *El costo de la producciones es $80. Cuanto dinero ha hecho.*





Did you get the joke, the point, this time????????


----------



## well named (Oct 5, 2018)

My apologies. There's so much stupidity around here, it's hard to tell that someone posted something stupid as a joke. I also think it's probably fair to say that your sense of humor is based on some premises that I really strongly disagree with, which I'm sure doesn't help.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 5, 2018)

well named said:


> My apologies. There's so much stupidity around here, it's hard to tell that someone posted something stupid as a joke. I also think it's probably fair to say that your sense of humor is based on some premises that I really strongly disagree with, which I'm sure doesn't help.




1. Welcome to the board.

2. "it's hard to tell that someone posted something stupid as a joke."
Somehow you were unable to fill in the space between 'something stupid' , and 'joke.'

3."your sense of humor is based on some premises that I really strongly disagree with, which I'm sure doesn't help."
a. Only one of us has a sense of humor, and the other is you.

b. Please articulate some of the "premises that I really strongly disagree with' and I will promptly eviscerate them.

4. You joined the board not a moment too soon as you have so very much to learn.


----------



## well named (Oct 5, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Only one of us has a sense of humor, and the other is you



Not true, I've had my sense of humor tested and it's operating within normal parameters.



PoliticalChic said:


> Please articulate some of the 'premises that I really strongly disagree with' and I will promptly eviscerate them



To pick one example, it seems to me that one of the premises of your followup joke is that having Spanish speaking people in the US is undesirable, and the point of it is supposed to be something like declining educational standards in the US leading to the replacement of "traditional" American culture with a foreign culture. I admit that the exact point of it is not entirely clear to me, but it seems to involve an element of ethnocentrism which I think is problematic. I also think the premise about declining educational standards is hyperbolic to the point of inanity. 

Referring back to the OP, I also think claims about "liberal indoctrination" are massively overblown.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 5, 2018)

well named said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Only one of us has a sense of humor, and the other is you
> ...





1. So you would rather ignore the fact that you missed the point entirely in the first thread you misrepresented.
This would obviate your claim: "I've had my sense of humor tested and it's operating within normal parameters."


2. "it seems to me that one of the premises of your followup joke is that having Spanish speaking people in the US is undesirable"
a. only if they are illegals.
b. And, legal or illegal....if they refuse to learn the English language.


3. "I also think the premise about declining educational standards is hyperbolic to the point of inanity."
a. Refrain from the use of the first three words.....fact not in evidence.
b. Only a moron or a Liberal would deny the decline in educational standards.
Take you for instance.....


4. I believe we've proven my observation that you joined not a moment too soon to fill in the lacunae of a public school 'education.'


----------



## well named (Oct 5, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. So you would rather ignore the fact that you missed the point entirely in the first thread you misrepresented.
> This would obviate your claim: "I've had my sense of humor tested and it's operating within normal parameters."



I already acknowledged my first mistake, so it didn't seem necessary to repeat myself. I think the mistake in your second sentence is that you seem to be presuming that either a person must share your specific sense of humor on any given topic or else they don't have a sense of humor at all. I think that's a non-sequitur. I also think this part of our discussion is pretty silly, but I get some marginal entertainment out of responding to it as though I were Commander Data, so there is that. 



PoliticalChic said:


> a. only if they are illegals.
> b. And, legal or illegal....if they refuse to learn the English language.



The first distinction is not made in the joke you posted, but it's also not a distinction I care about as much as you do, for a variety of reasons. At the risk of oversimplifying a complicated issue, the problem in my view is simply that in many/most cases illegal status is in large part a result of flaws in our immigration system, rather than some moral failing on the part of immigrants, especially Latin American immigrants. Our laws are incoherent in that we encourage -- and in fact are economically dependent upon -- immigrant workers, many of whom used to migrate seasonally back and forth across the border. After the passage of the IRCA in the 80s that became impossible, but it's also effectively impossible for the overwhelming majority to ever get visas or any other legal status. So, being people they act pragmatically: they stay illegally. We exploit them economically while also scapegoating them and refusing to address the legal issues we created. 

I think the topic of cultural assimilation is pretty deep, and potentially tricky in a number of ways, but I'm sure it's another example of an area where we have different values. 



PoliticalChic said:


> 3. "I also think the premise about declining educational standards is hyperbolic to the point of inanity."
> a. Refrain from the use of the first three words.....fact not in evidence.



Sum ergo cogito, IMO.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2018)

This guy was on BBC today, promoting his book.


*Coddling of the American Mind:*
How Good Intentions and Bad Ideas Are Setting Up a Generation for Failure

Something has been going wrong on many college campuses in the last few years. Speakers are shouted down. Students and professors say they are walking on eggshells and are afraid to speak honestly. Rates of anxiety, depression, and suicide are rising. How did this happen?

https://www.thecoddling.com


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> This guy was on BBC today, promoting his book.
> 
> 
> *Coddling of the American Mind:*
> ...



Thank you for reminding me--I have been meaning to get this book and read it. 

"Safetyism" and valuing feelings over truth. I have had a front seat to this crap show for most of my teaching career. And it has been a complete you know what storm. At first most of us knew it was wrong and counterproductive on an intuitive level; now we see the horrible ramifications. 

I don't know. I look at young adults my kids' ages when they whine about "not feeling safe" and think of the young men who died on the beached at Normandy, and throughout history in so many other horrific ways. And I think, "Whoever told you that life was going to 'feel safe' for you? For the great and glorious love of God, what have we DONE to you??"


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > This guy was on BBC today, promoting his book.
> ...



The author spoke today with a British panel about the state of universities. Britain not being as far on as the US with the problem, but showing disturbing signs of going that way.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Shiet, UK has been there for 20 years plus!

Wtf you think David Gilmour was talking about in 1979?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I merely quoted what the author had said earlier on TV.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I've not read it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Wait a minute, he's calling attention to the fact that the schools are producing brainless snowflakes. I agree with that. If he doesn't know why, he shouldn't be writing a book. He should read this:

Riot-Prone Mobs Are A Product Of America’s Cult-Like Education System


----------



## regent (Nov 21, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


It was the schools teaching about the Boston Massacre and the WWi vets wanting their bonus early during the Great Depressions, right?


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 22, 2018)

There is no beating the liberal education industry.  They convince you that you are gay and that there is no God.  Unbeatable.  Maybe exorcism?  Or at least re-consecration?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 22, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I recall another American going around promoting her book in the UK.

It was quite nauseating, actually. Watching Hillary Clinton whining about the Russians, on light entertainment shows.

Britons settling down on a FrIday night, having to watch THAT.

I wonder if Michelle Obama will be next.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jul 14, 2019)

"The National Education Association approved a new "business item" expressing support for abortion access during its annual conference in Houston.

"[T]he NEA will include an assertion of our defense of a person's right to control their own body, especially for women, youth, and sexually marginalized people," the resolution states. "The NEA vigorously opposes all attacks on the right to choose and stands on the fundamental right to abortion under Roe v. Wade."

The NEA is the largest teachers' union in the U.S. with more than 3 million members. It collected nearly $400 million from American educators in 2018, according to federal labor filings. The union is also one of the most politically active in the country, spending $70 million on politics and lobbying in 2017 and 2018. Nearly all of the union's political action committee spending went to Democrats during the midterm cycle, according to the Center for Responsive Politics.

"NEA's 2019 adopted New Business Items (NBIs) reveal what savvy teachers have known for decades: state and national teachers' unions are essentially the political action committee of the Far-Left,"

Largest U.S. Teachers' Union Endorses Abortion


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 14, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> "The National Education Association approved a new "business item" expressing support for abortion access during its annual conference in Houston.
> 
> "[T]he NEA will include an assertion of our defense of a person's right to control their own body, especially for women, youth, and sexually marginalized people," the resolution states. "The NEA vigorously opposes all attacks on the right to choose and stands on the fundamental right to abortion under Roe v. Wade."
> 
> ...



Aaaaand this is why I quit the NEA the very moment I could. And I'm not the only one:

Union Report Exclusive: Internal Report Shows NEA Losses of 17,000 Members and 87,000 Fee Payers Since Janus Decision


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "The National Education Association approved a new "business item" expressing support for abortion access during its annual conference in Houston.
> ...



That is only a 3 % loss.  Will not stop the train.  But the financials are interesting.  Especially how the far left is making its money.  Interesting. ...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It's an entirely internal American org so why do you care


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



The Britons have a continuous wet dream of wanting to be Americans.  So Hitlery Clinton is the right TV show for them.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I am American. What are you?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



No. Perhaps by birth, not much else. 

There are dead giveaways


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Dead did you say?  I am the one that keeps America alive.  Don't you think?  People like me protect America from its moronic ideas.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 14, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



How come?

When Americans were Britons once.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 14, 2019)

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



British logic is peculiar.  For example they are fascinated with the American prison system, of all things American.  They are also deeply socialist, like Cuba in a way.  Neighbor's watch each other in that country, especially after brexit now, if you are in any way different, for example you speak with a non British accent, then they don't leave you alone.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 15, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Everyone's fascinated with all things American. It's a pervasive culture.

The prison system? I don't think so. Maybe the death penalty. They've done TV documentaries about it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I have long said America is the new beautiful teenager in the high school. Everyone loves to hate her....no one wants to pay any attention to her but they just. can't. stop.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


We went our way 200+ years ago.

My people were just way down south and had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 15, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



I'm a thousand years old, Marion. 

You're not even a teenager.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 15, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Oh, but I am, unfortunately. I'm about the "bag for a belly" age.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 16, 2019)

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



And Europeans like the Britons can't even understand that the death penalty is actually more merciful then their proud life sentences to make people squeeze in little boxes for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 17, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



The Britons used to have the death penalty. They hanged people.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 17, 2019)

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Yes, but now they are proud to replace that with burying alive in little boxes called prison cells.  Also, to double it up, they put violence in it too.  The British prisons are known to be a lot more violent than the American one's.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 20, 2019)

No matter what you do somebody is going to call it indoctrination.

Considering that double-entry accounting is 700 years old why isn't that encouraged if not mandatory?

How much have American consumers lost on the depreciation of automobiles since Sputnik?  If it weren't for the Russians would we now be celebrating the 50th anniversary of the Moon landing?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2019)

psikeyhackr said:


> ....
> 
> Considering that double-entry accounting is 700 years old why isn't that encouraged if not mandatory?...




Holy crap. Still repeating the same spam.


----------

